# Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM​*Bei der Europameisterschaft der Wettangler im Coarse Fishing in Novi Sad in Serbien liegt das Team des deutschen Verbandes  nach dem ersten Tag auf Platz 4..

Siehe:
https://de-de.facebook.com/photo.ph...450.1073741828.595184467159962&type=1&theater


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*

Heißen die gar nicht "Hegefishing Team Germany" ?|kopfkrat


Freut mich zu hören, dass der neue Verband diese Veranstaltungen weiterhin unterstützt. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung mit Frau Dr. würde angeln zur reinen Fischentnahme mutieren.
#6


----------



## Margarelon (30. Juni 2013)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Heißen die gar nicht "Hegefishing Team Germany" ?|kopfkrat



Müsste das dann nicht Cherishfishingteam oder so heißen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Müsste das dann nicht Cherishfishingteam oder so heißen?




Dann würde es hierzulande aber keiner der alten Funktionäre verstehen.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*

Siehe auch, auch die deutschen Salzwasserwettangler vom Verband sind erfolgreich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267136

Sogar mit deutschem Europameister!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*

Am Ende reichte es wohl nur für den 8. Platz für die Mannschaft in Novi Sad...


----------



## Knispel (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*

Das ist gut, hier Wasser predigen und im Ausland Wein saufen. Gut ich gehe auch zum Wettfischen nach Holland - aber ein Verband der das hier am liebsten bei Kerker mit Wasser und Brot verbietet, nimmt daran teil ? 
Ach vergessen - das sind ja "Hegefischen" mit anschließender Qualitätskontrolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wettangelmannschaft vom Verband stark bei EM*

Sei doch froh, wenn sich der Verband da ändert jetzt!

Die Cips-Regeln sind  doch klar:
Fische nicht töten bei solchen Wettangeln - wäre unter VDSF nie gegangen..

Und wenn der Verband jetzt - wie vom Referenten behauptet - weiterhin diese Wettfischen im Ausland mitmacht wie früher der DAV und das auch finanziert kriegt und dafür auch die notwendigen Qualis/Sichtungen hier durchführt, haben doch alle gewonnen. 

Muss man loben!!


----------

